# Game Thread: Friday March 3 @ Boston



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*Record *








*Indiana* – *(28-23)* 








*Boston* - *(23-34)* 

*Tip-off* – Friday, March 3, 2006 - 7:30 P.M.

*Where* – TD Banknorth Garden

*Radio & TV* - WB4 & 1070 WIBC

Probable Starting Lineups:







































Anthony Johnson | Stephen Jackson | Peja Stojakovic | Jeff Foster | Scot Pollard 







































Delonte West | Wally Szczerbiak | Paul Pierce | Ryan Gomes | Raef LaFrentz








*Who's Hot?*
















*- Scored 26 points last game*








*- Scored 38 points last game*

*Injury Report* 

*Pacers- *








- Concussion (Questionable)







- Elbow







- Groin


*Celtics-*








- Shoulder (Questionable)







- Achilles

*TV:*

 

*Radio:*



Games vs Celtics this year:

Wednesday, Dec. 14:
L 71-85

*Key Matchup:*
Peja Stojakovic vs Paul Pierce

_Pacers 92
Celtics 85_


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers 97
Celtics 91


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers 98
Celtics 94


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Have a baaaaad feeling about Paul Pierce right now. He's a baaaad man.

Pacers 88, Celtics 94


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Pacers 100

Celtics 95


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

pacers 106
celtics 100


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Pacers 101
Celtics 88


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

gonna be a close game
Pacers-103
Celtics-95


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

no artest on pierce hmm..

pacers 90
celts 87


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Auggie said:


> no artest on pierce hmm..
> 
> pacers 90
> celts 87




Paul's gonna have a big game, but if we can limit everyone else we'll be fine...

Can't wait to see The Hulk turn green 2night...

P's 105...C's 92...


P.S. Your avi is mad hot Legend... :cheers: 


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> P.S. Your avi is mad hot Legend... :cheers:


Lol, "mad hot". Thanks.



> PREVIEW
> 
> Without question, Fred Jones' explosive scoring has been vital to the Pacers' turnaround. In the last three games alone, the fourth-year guard from Oregon has averaged 22.3 points on 52.3 percent shooting.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/preview.html


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Do Johnson and Pollard start tonight?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Sam Perkins announcing the game! Go Smooth!


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

Pacers: 99
Celtics: 91


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Peja takes a bad shot, followed by Pollard being crossed over by Ryan Gomes. The Celts are getting every loose ball.

4-4 with 9 minutes left in the 1st.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Peja with the 4-point play! Thanks Gomes.

13-9 Pacers with 6 minutes left in the first.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Sarunas is passing well, and Harrison is playing pretty good again...


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Larry Legend said:


> Sarunas is passing well, and Harrison is playing pretty good again...



Mmm, Harrison just followed that miss nicely for the put back. Keep it up Hulk.


----------



## PacersOz (Feb 27, 2006)

should get quite interesting towards the end, looks like everyone is contributing well, pierce kept to only 10 points so far which is good, hope we keep it up


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

PacersOz said:


> should get quite interesting towards the end, looks like everyone is contributing well, pierce kept to only 10 points so far which is good, hope we keep it up


Welcome to BBB.net!

Tell us some info about you here
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=200412


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Peja is hot!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

It's turning into the Boston Massacre.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Larry Legend said:


> It's turning into the Boston Massacre.


****.

Of course we start giving up points right after I say this.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> ****.
> 
> Of course we start giving up points right after I say this.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Stop turning it over!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

We need Gill out there. AJ can't guard West.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

We had such a good 3rd quarter start


----------



## PacersOz (Feb 27, 2006)

we need to get granger and jones involved, even if sarunas can hit some 3's to get us infront would be nice


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foster is the only guy trying to grab a rebound. Smooth just mentioned we have one offensive rebound for the entire game. Wow.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Foster is the only guy trying to grab a rebound. Smooth just mentioned we have one offensive rebound for the entire game. Wow.


My fault


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacersthebest said:


> Offensive you mean?


Hah. Yeah. I edited it the second I reviewed it. Paul Pierce is amazing right now. Have we tried everyone on him?

91-90 Celts with under 4 minutes left in the game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Key problems:

1. Too much isolation
2. Too much Pierce

I really miss Ron Artest now. Pierce is looking like the best player in the game.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Key problems:
> 
> 1. Too much isolation
> 2. Too much Pierce
> ...


Well we olso shut down Arenas, same kind of player


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie with the 3-point play opportunity. He misses the free throw, so the game is tied. Stop the line drive shot!

1:30 left in the game.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

What the ****?

Come on Freddie, you have to hit free throws in these kinds of situations.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacersthebest said:


> Well we olso shut down Arenas, same kind of player


I wouldn't say we shut him down. He had his way with Sarunas, but was just missing. Although, Gill played well. Arenas and Pierce aren't really the same type of player. Pierce fits in better with a team, and is a SF.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pierce hits, then Freddie ties it! Yes!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Freddie!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

How the **** did Pierce just bank that three?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pierce banks in a 3 on Jackson. Jax even had his hand in Pierce's face. Pierce does the Jordan hand-raise. Very appropriate. How is he doing this?


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> I wouldn't say we shut him down. He had his way with Sarunas, but was just missing. Although, Gill played well. Arenas and Pierce aren't really the same type of player. Pierce fits in better with a team, and is a SF.


Ofcourse but they can both kill team, same as Pierce is doing now


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Freddie hits again!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie hits, but we're still down one. Pierce misses, but Orien Greene rebounds.

99-98 Celts with 8.8 seconds left. ****.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Was Peja the one who didn't box out?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Yes! Another chance.

Wow, this is such a nail biter.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Come on now, DON'T TURN it over.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Greene misses both, and the ball bounces off the Celtics out of bounds. Pacers ball with 4.6 seconds left down one.


----------



## PacersOz (Feb 27, 2006)

game over


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jackson misses the game winner. Should've given it to Peja.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Peja was open to Jackson's left with 2 seconds left....


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I don't think we should blame Jackson too much.

Lets blame our defense on Pierce. Or how about our lack of offensive rebounding. Or Freddie's missed free throw.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 99-98 Celtics

JayRedd- 15

Everyone else DQ'd for guessing the Pacers would win.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Too bad, we should have won this if we did a better job on Pierce.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Oh crap... I can't be that pissed of with S-Jax but I hope he starts makeing these shots if he continues to take them and I must say it is stupid when Celtics (without Perk) outrebound you...


----------



## PacersOz (Feb 27, 2006)

peja is the better spot up shooter, he should have taken the shot, as you said larry legend, he had him right there, didnt use him and now we never know what might have happened if peja got the shot instead.
it seems like we are always on the end of a loss in the really close games, oh well, anthony johnson will need to keep iverson down to 20 and harrison should start on webber


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I lost 10,000 uCash on this game :frown:


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

bah typical...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> Lets blame our defense on Pierce. Or how about our lack of offensive rebounding. Or Freddie's missed free throw.



Exactly...

I didn't get a chance to see this game live, but I taped it, and couldn't agree more with you Legend...

How did I know that Fred was gonna miss that FT at the end, it's like he chokes on cue...

At the end of close games why does Carlisle continue to put Jones on the floor, why??... I trust anyone else at the FT line at the end (yes even The Hulk), but him, and until he proves me wrong, I'll continue to feel the same...

F.J. just can't, and should not be trusted when the game's on the line...

And also Rick can you please run some more plays for Harrison, :curse: many times I saw him wide open after setting a pick, and he was never given the ball, when it would've been an easy dunk...
He's a mismatch almost against every C., but we need to take advantage of that more...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pholic:

Freddie missed that FT, yeah, but he single handedly brought us back into the game and kept it close til the end. He missed that one free throw, but if he wasn't in the game, we would've lost by 8 instead of 1.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> if he wasn't in the game, we would've lost by 8 instead of 1.



If The Hulk had played more last night, I guarantee we wouldn't of lost...





*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> If The Hulk had played more last night, I guarantee we wouldn't of lost...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I doubt that Carlisle trusts him late in games yet, he still makes some stupid fouls (or Tech's like in Detroit). 

His ankle might have been hurting him too...


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Pacersthebest said:


> Too bad, we should have won this if we did a better job on Pierce.


Not happy I won this contest, but we really aren't gonna win many games against teams with perimeter players playing as well as Paul Pierce is right now. Unfortunately, without Ron Ron, we really have no one to even contain the great guards in this league. I like SJax's effort and he plays good D on occasion, but he's not the answer. Neither is Jones and Granger still looks lost and doesn't have the quickness to guard the Pierces, Wades, Kobes and TMacs in this League.

If only Corey Maggette had been available....oh wait a minute


----------

